# Singapore Travel



## vhn099 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,
We have a trip planned to Singapore. I need some ideas of what we should see and do. Any suggestions on great activities to do? Thanks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/si...-singapore/56873-activities-do-singapore.html


----------



## mike44 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, I have used the iPhone application "Singapore Activity Guide" that you may be interested in. It introduces the interesting activities in Singapore.


----------



## atfc (Sep 12, 2010)

vhn099 said:


> Hi,
> We have a trip planned to Singapore. I need some ideas of what we should see and do. Any suggestions on great activities to do? Thanks


be sure to try out sentosa (universal studios), the night safari, singapore flyer


----------



## atfc (Sep 12, 2010)

atfc said:


> be sure to try out sentosa (universal studios), the night safari, singapore flyer


ohh and if u are looking for nice great food, this place "chomp chomp" located in serangoon gardens is good as well. wide range of varieties of food available.


----------



## sjfalex (Sep 3, 2010)

it's mid autumn's festival around this period so street bazaar and eating moon cakes.[ bit.ly/bl1NWr ] this link may help.

chomp chomp serves really good food. Lau Pa Sat is good as well, eat the Satay!


----------

